# Destin Photography Buddy



## no name (Dec 17, 2020)

I recently retired and now looking to find a photography friend.  It would be fun to have some local to share my enthusiasm for photography and scout locations to photograph.  Anyone from the Destin Florida area??

New to site,
Alisa Conn


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 17, 2020)

Sorry, not close to Destin (I'm in Sun City) but maybe you'll see me one day (and not know it) in Destin, I would love to hang out on the shallow water with all the other boaters. That's one beautiful/fun looking place. GL with finding a photo buddy near you.
I hope you don't mind me putting up a few pictures of Destin  that I pulled off the web for others that haven't seen it.

As per forum rules, please do not embed photos unless you own the copyright or have explicit rights to share. Links to photos are allowed.


----------



## no name (Dec 17, 2020)

That's exactly what it looks like.  Did you take these with a drone?


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 17, 2020)

We are north of you in NAL, plan on being in Gulf shores in Jan, but that's still a piece. Theres another member on here that at isn't far from you. Hopefully he'll see this and chime in.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 17, 2020)

Alisa Conn said:


> That's exactly what it looks like.  Did you take these with a drone?



Nope, they're someone else's pics (probably a drone) that I pulled off the web. I've never seen anything like this place, it's totally awesome. It's on my list of places to visit one day.


----------



## Original katomi (Dec 17, 2020)

Even farther away, south coast uk.
I like the idea of a photo buddy


----------



## Guitar Jones (Feb 6, 2021)

My Aunt lives a few blocks from Santa Rosa Beach and I moved my Dad to the panhandle last October.  My wife and I stayed in Destin while we were down there and fell in love with the beaches.  I have 5 years before retirement but when we do it will be in that area.  So if you are still looking in 5 years....  

The Luckiest Fishing Village.


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Alisa Conn said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly what it looks like.  Did you take these with a drone?
> ...



Are those pictures that allow sharing, like from Creative Commons? Otherwise they'll have to come down.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2021)

limr said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Alisa Conn said:
> ...



I don't know anything about creative commons. All I can say is I typed in the search bar, "Pictures of Destin Florida", and a bunch of pictures that are free and open to the public to view came up. I'm not trying to make money off of them. Are they a problem?


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



It is a legal issue. It is against forum rules to post photos to which you do not own the copyrights.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 6, 2021)

limr said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



I'm not arguing the rule but it seems kind of odd when people are allowed to post videos they don't have the copyrights to. Just saying.


----------



## limr (Feb 7, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Examples?

And yeah, you're kinda arguing the rule.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 7, 2021)

"Off Topic Chat" >>> "The Great Music Thread." It's been there since Nov, 9 of 2017. Would you please point out to me where it states in the forum rules that you have to, "own the copyrights", of what you copy or link to because I don't see that wording. I only read that what you post in the forum "can not risk copyright infringement." The two meanings are very different and from what I can tell the videos and web pics pose no risk of copyright infringement but of course if you tell me they need to come down I will respect your authority and take them down without argument.

About the, "arguing the rule" comment, If there's a discrepancy in a rule is it wrong to discuss it? That's all we/I'm doing here, having a discussion, not arguing.


----------



## limr (Feb 7, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> "Off Topic Chat" >>> "The Great Music Thread." It's been there since Nov, 9 of 2017. Would you please point out to me where it states in the forum rules that you have to, "own the copyrights", of what you copy or link to because I don't see that wording. I only read that what you post in the forum "can not risk copyright infringement." The two meanings are very different and from what I can tell the videos and web pics pose no risk of copyright infringement but of course if you tell me they need to come down I will respect your authority and take them down without argument.
> 
> About the, "arguing the rule" comment, If there's a discrepancy in a rule is it wrong to discuss it? That's all we/I'm doing here, having a discussion, not arguing.



First, no, it's not wrong to discuss a potential discrepancy. Your previous post had a very flippant tone that came across more aggressively than perhaps you intended. The tone of this more recent post is more in the spirit of inquiry and discussion than your last one was.

Second, about the copyright issue: it basically comes down to the likelihood of having permission to share. Most videos are being shared from YouTube, for example. The default privacy setting is "Public" which allows anyone to search for, view, _and share_ that video. Vimeo also has several levels of permissions, several of which allow sharing. I haven't checked what the defaults for Vimeo are, though I suspect they are more prominent or easier to change for those uploading to Vimeo because sharing from that site is more difficult and less common.

There are more options now for uploading videos, but there are still more limited platforms, and people using those platforms who make their videos public are essentially accepting the privacy settings that allow the public to view and share those videos. Even if I am sharing a video on a blog, for example, depending on the platform, I would have to upload the video to YouTube first and then embed it into a blog post. The video would have to be public, and that means that anyone could share my video, even if they found it on my blog.

Now, of course there are plenty of individual users who may not want to share their videos but who also never check privacy settings, though the videos are still shareable until that user wakes up and does something to change the permissions. YouTube has actually recently removed some of its options for sharing and embedding, though they've mostly removed the ability to share directly to sites like Facebook and Twitter. The video is still shareable - they're just making it more difficult to view it on a different social media platform.

Ultimately, it's a much greater chance that someone is able to share a video because it's a public video with sharing permission.

Pictures are trickier because there are a lot more ways for people to share their pictures, and it's a lot easier to just right click and save or copy and paste somewhere else. Sites like Flickr or Google Photos also have privacy settings that you can intentionally change to make it very difficult to save or download or copy images, so that's a bit more controlled like the video sharing platforms, but there are plenty of other sites that don't offer those protections against downloading or copying. And so it becomes much much harder to know if that photo is being shared properly, and because it's so much more uncertain, we err on the side of caution.

And the thing is that it's SO easy to find images that do allow sharing. In the Google image search, click on "Tools" and select "Usage rights" and choose "Creative Commons." You will find hundreds of photos that explicitly give permission to share the image. But for a lot of people, it's just as easy to just copy one of the first pictures they see in the image search and share it without ever checking the liscence.

Finally, the exact wording of the forum rules: "* You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated."

It is found under "Terms and Rules" and then "The PhotoForum.com Guidelines and Rules." It's the third rule.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 7, 2021)

limr said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > "Off Topic Chat" >>> "The Great Music Thread." It's been there since Nov, 9 of 2017. Would you please point out to me where it states in the forum rules that you have to, "own the copyrights", of what you copy or link to because I don't see that wording. I only read that what you post in the forum "can not risk copyright infringement." The two meanings are very different and from what I can tell the videos and web pics pose no risk of copyright infringement but of course if you tell me they need to come down I will respect your authority and take them down without argument.
> ...



If I came across as flippant it is because I felt like I was being singled out and "not being respected" myself. Something I take offense to also but since we had this chat I can see now that wasn't the case, it was just a misunderstanding. So if I understand you correctly now, If I wanted to upload a pic from "Creative Commons" that would be acceptable, yes?
One other thing, I saw the "terms and rules" at the bottom of the page but I didn't see the "The PhotoForum.com Guidelines and Rules." I searched around and couldn't find it so I had to type it in the search bar to find it anywhere. If the two were together I would've spotted it and been aware of it. Just a heads up for site improvement if the forum is up for suggestions.


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



I certainly was not trying to single you out, and I'm sorry it came across that way. I was just trying to confirm one way or another first before doing any editing.

Yes, Creative Commons photos are fine - those are shareable photos because of the permissions granted by the liscensing.

It's true, the rules are a bit tricky to find. I don't know how much control the admins have about it but I'll bring it to their attention. 

The easiest way to get to them is to click on the "Terms and Rules" link you found in the site footer - it defaults to the general rules, but then you'll see on the menu on the left, you can choose the TPF rules and guidelines. They're like vertical tabs.




 
Click on that and you'll see the rules specific to the site. You also get to see all the smilies and the mysterious trophies!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 8, 2021)

limr said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Thank you, I appreciate your help.


----------

